# SPECIAL ALERT: AZN TV no longer on Comcast



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

As of *April 9th, 2008*, Comcast will no longer be carrying the AZN channel.

Comcast, which is the largest cable provider in the United States, launched AZN in 2005 after acquiring the International Channel from Liberty Media. Since then, the channel has been used to display various Asian programming as well as many anime titles including: Yu Yu Hakusho, Street Fighter II, Patlabor, Last Exile, and others. It has also shown some Live Action titles including Initial D, Nodame Cantabile, and others.

Comcast has cited the following reasons for their decision to shut down the network:

* The network only garnered an audience of about 13.9 million viewers - much smaller than Comcast had anticipated.
* This number was also not increasing.
* Comcast found that it had difficulty in securing advertising for the channel.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I recall this channel evolved from what was called "International Channel" back in mid 1990s.

There is a slight clarification required to your post in my opinion. It's not just that AZN will no longer be on Comcast. It will no longer be on any other cable carrier either. (I believe it used to be on some other cable distributions like RCN.) At least that's the impression I get after reading this:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3iaf676f04e0a633c69db05b4b0fb84b4c

All of AZN is being shut down and their 15 employees laid off.

As the economy hits south, I expect this to be only one of the first among many more cutbacks to come. When people start losing their jobs and have uncertainty over mortgages, rising fuel costs, first thing they'll eliminate is entertainment expense.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

What sat was/is that channel on ?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

PTown said:


> What sat was/is that channel on ?


The info is right here:

http://www.lyngsat-address.com/ab/AZN-TV.html

It says: Galaxy 11, Galaxy 16, AMC 4, AMC 18. But I'm not sure if it was ever available FTA on any of those channels or was encrypted. It always used to be available as PayTV on Comcast cable and some other cables like RCN.


----------

